# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  افتتاح انجمن برنامه نویسی برای xcode  آیفون

## reza1615

سلام
داشتم در وب جستجو میکردم با این انجمن برخورد کردم
انجمن برنامه نویسی xcode  برای آیفون و آیپد در محیط  xcode به نظرم جالب آمد
آدرس انجمن
www.x-code.ir

----------


## prpe26

مدیر این انجمن جناب محمد کمیلی یکی از بزرگترین برنامه نویسان آیفون حتی در سطح جهانی هستن

من هم اونجا با نام prp-e فعالیت میکنم.

توصیه میکنم اصلا از دستش ندید ;)

----------


## deopen

ولی من که برای اولین فعالیتم در این انجمن هیچ گونه امیدی برای ادامه پیدا نکردم ، پست زیر را به آدرس :
http://www.x-code.ir/forum/showthread.php?t=290

بعنوان جواب ارسال کردم و جوابم یک ماهه که هنوز تایید نشده و فک نمیکنم هم اشکالی داشته باشه ، این جوابی بود که ارسال کردم :




> توضیحات کامل در صفحه ی ۲۳۵ کتاب آبجکتیو سی از استفان کوخان .
> 
> برای تکمیل توضیحاتتون در رابطه با پروتوکولها ، نوعی پروتوکول به نام پروتوکول informal وجود دارد ،
> این پروتوکولها بیشتر زمانی استفاده مشد که دستور @optional به آبجکتیو سی اضافه نشده بود .
> 
> به تور نحوی یعنی از لحاظ syntax اینها category هایی هستند بدون implementation ، این پروتوکولها به نام پروتوکولهای انتضاعی یا abstract protocols هم شناخته میشوند .
> 
> این پروتوکولها بیشتر برای کلاس NSObject بکار میروند .
> 
> ...

----------


## hankicls13

Every once in awhile it might be important to get rid off the blade to be certain that there is nothing at all preventing it from operating suitably Their C71 model runs off of gasoline and it is a compact,If you will find canine grooming shears,Cheap Kate Spade Bags,B (4530), expenses successful observed that may minimize both of those asphalt and concrete He will fatten up the price therefore you can be sad for buying from him Most puppy groomers have a preference for this gadget especially in giving proper cleanliness mainly because it gets rid of bestial fur and dandruff It includes a designed in h2o pump for damp cutting,Mulberry Bayswater, simple winding deal with head adjuster and sturdy and trustworthy stay-level blade guard Other clippers around the advertise are classified as the balding clippers as well as the name speaks for by itself Learning the purpose of each and every variety of canine grooming clippers also makes it a lot easier for you personally to pick out the most beneficial pet grooming materials that can be completely in shape and ideal to your beloved animals

----------

